# Building a Hiller for horses



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

When I was young, I spent hours hilling and cultivating gardens with a team or single horses. 

I am looking for a picture of a horse hoe designed for a team of horses. I am looking to build a small version to make rows with my team of miniature horses. I can remember pretty much what it looked like, but I am looking of a picture to help me figure out how to build one. 

Has anyone used their minis in the garden? cause the next thing is to find a cultivator.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

You would probably get a better answer, maybe pictures and measurements over on the Rural Heritage site where they do work with animals.

http://www.ruralheritage.com/front_porch/index.htm

The message page lets you ask and search for answers to questions about how to do things. 

I think folks there would be helpful to finding what you want.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you thinking of a disc hiller or just a pair of sweeps? I've seen horse-drawn disc hillers. The operator rides on a seat. Three or four discs on either side. Lever drops the discs down into contact with the soil for adjustable depth. Would be too much weight for minis. I have a Planet Junior with a pair of sweeps for making a small hill.

Disc hiller









I've seen a walk-behind horse-drawn hiller that worked the same way as my Planet Junior. Intended for use in loose soil. Something like that could maybe be used with your minis.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

The "horsehoe" that I am use to, was a 2x6 hardwood pole, that tapered at the yoke end down to maybe 3". Of Course there was the double whiffle trees, and then behind them there was a piece of 2x6 bolted across the pole ( to make a "T" with the pole). 

The 2x6 that went across the pole had 2 shoes mounted below it on rods, one for each side of the row, ( the same as the disks) and on top of where the pole and cross member bolted, there was also a set of handles ( like on a cultivator) to hold the hoes in to the ground and to steer with. Putting extra pressure on one handle or the other, caused the hoe to move slightly to the other side.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I guess I could just fool around with it and see what I can come up with..... How long is a team pole for miniature horses?


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I found a picture on line of what the hiller part looked like, just picture it with a team pole in the middle so the horses walked between the rows, and handles to hold in in place........ I need to find a handle pattern........


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Would plow or cultivator handles work okay?


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I am thinking they would be too long. I guess I would have to build the bottom part first, to see how long the handles would need to be to be at a comfortable height for working.


----------

